# LED Appliance Bulbs: Side-Firing?



## Scotophor (Apr 6, 2016)

Due to woefully short lifespans of incandescent bulbs in these applications, I've been looking into the LED possibilities for replacing a couple of incandescent appliance bulbs which coincidentally are the same type: 120VAC 15W BA15D base (double-contact bayonet 15 mm) with a T7 envelope, like http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LV2TLRY/?tag=cpf0b6-20. Rather oddly, both the vacuum cleaner and the sewing machine I have that use these bulbs are very wasteful of their light output. They have no true reflectors, but only use the light coming from one "side" of the bulb's circumference.

I've found many small BA15D-based LED bulbs but all seem to be omnidirectional like http://www.amazon.com/Bonlux-Contact-Bayonet-Daylight-Replacement/dp/B011E7DXY2 . There are some end-firing BA15D-based LED bulbs but they all seem to be 12VDC (automotive/marine) or 12VAC (halogen replacement). I'd like to get something better suited to the designs of my appliances by having a side-firing design that won't waste 4/5 of the bulb's output by radiating it in useless directions; something like http://www.ledaut.com/sell-376446-5...y15d-ba15d-base-car-led-bulb-brake-light.html , but only one-sided and operating on 120VAC. Orientation of the output with respect to the bayonet lugs on the bulbs' bases doesn't matter, because the sockets can easily be rotated. Fabricating reflectors to fit the spaces in the appliances isn't a very good option due to the large size, configuration and opacity of the heads of most LED bulbs in this form factor.

Perhaps somewhat interestingly, I've found that there are incandescent bulbs similar to the stock ones for my applications available with half-silvered envelopes. They're generally rather expensive and mostly sold in large lots, though: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/30pieces-LOT-LT05068-120v-20w-ba15d-microscopes-bulbs-nikon-120v20w-dr-fischer-Free-Shipping/1858231924.html http://www.aliexpress.com/item/LT05068-120v-20w-ba15d-guerra-4638-nikon-120v20w-Microscope-lamps-Illuminator-Replacement-Lamp-Free-Shipping/1858253662.html http://www.aliexpress.com/item/77427-125V-120V-20W-NIKON-20W-120V-BA15D-T8-1-2-SILVER-free-shipping-DHL/1515348533.html http://www.aliexpress.com/item/LT05069-120v-30w-guerra-4639-dr-fischer-brand-microscope-incandescent-lamps-120v30w-ba15d-half-silver-mirrored/1858286371.html . Plus there would still be the lack of longevity to deal with. It seems odd that there don't appear to be LED direct-replacements for these bulbs yet.

Are there any LED bulbs like I'm seeking available? At reasonable prices?


----------

